# indoor ranges



## dcarver (Aug 25, 2009)

are there any indoor ranges in eastern ontario near Kingston? archery clubs?


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

A group of us are trying to get one set up for this fall in Napanee. Not official yet (have a few hurdles to overcome) but we're shooting for an indoor shoot every Tuesday night starting in November for a minimum of 16 weeks.

Up until then we get together just west of Odessa every Tuesday evening for an informal outdoor shoot. If you're interested in what we're attempting to put together in Napanee or if you're interested in meeting the gang just shoot me a pm.

Al alternative is Kingston archery club usually shoots one night a week at a high school. I believe they usually start up in January each year but don't quote me on that. I can find out about the Kingston Club start dates for you if you like.

Cheers,


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Depending on what your definition of close to Kingston is.

The Quinte Bay Archers indoor facility is located at 1090 Blessington Rd. (see map below). The club will be shooting every Monday evening between 6:30 – 9:30PM (club facility opens @ 6:15 PM for nightly registration). Our indoor facility offers a heated upper and lower lounge, gallery, mens and ladies washrooms, canteen, and not to forget our 18 meter , or 20 yard indoor heated range. We can accomodate up to 14 archers per line by utilizing 7 - 4'X4' archery butts.

2009 Winter Indoor Season Dates - January 5 - April 30 (Monday evenings only)


If you have any questions give Dale at Eastside Archery a call. at 613-771-0674 or check out his website eastsidearchery.com a lot of the info is on there.


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

South Nation Archery in Winchester


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Thats a far drive to shoot at Cathys place*

Try a local school,


----------

